# My Sanyo DP32642 keeps blinking a black/colored in and out.



## jxsilicon9 (Sep 22, 2009)

I primarily use this TV for PC and Ps3. It stays on for a while then starts blinking from the video image to a blank screen. And then it usually goes back to the PC/RCA screen. But other times it looks like the screen is turned off but the power light is showing. Also sometimes there is a weird image on the screen and some crackling. But it can stay in for hours then it just starts blinking in and out until the screen looks like it shuts off. And then I have to unplug the power for a few minutes and plug it back in to get it back to normal.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a faulty video circuit.


----------



## jxsilicon9 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Sounds like a faulty video circuit.


How would that be fixed?And what is the cost?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on what exactly is wrong with it. Could be as simple as replacing a component, or the whole card may need to be replaced. Cost will depend on the parts price and labor.

Open it up and look for anything obvious (ie: loose components, burnt components, bulging capacitors, etc.). Aside from that, you would need schematics and proper test equipment, otherwise you are simply guessing what to replace.

Also, shine a light on the screen and see if the image is still there just not lit.


----------



## jxsilicon9 (Sep 22, 2009)

No I don't see an image on the screen when shining a light. Here are some pictures of the inside of the LCD. I didn't see any problems with the main board or power supply. Of course I don't have a multimeter to test it. I will have to open it further to check the other parts.


----------



## jxsilicon9 (Sep 22, 2009)

Also here is a video of whats happening. 

Sanyo DP32647 - YouTube


----------

